# Swan killing baby geese



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Michigan Sniper said:


> There are a lot of tundra swans that migrate through Michigan. I wouldn't mind seeing an open season on them, at least with restricted numbers of permits. Many other states can shoot them, and at least one state (Nevada?) allows a couple of trumpeters to be harvested.


Yes, but those states have many, many times more than us. Granted, they are migratory, but I think NC has their season because of crop damage. Lake Mattamuskeet is literally covered in white, most of the winter. 2 years ago, KLR and I witnessed a swan tornado as they dropped onto a bean field.

Plus, to have a season, the state can not be a trumpeter state since there would be too many accidental kills thinking they are tundras.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Yes, but those states have many, many times more than us. Granted, they are migratory, but I think NC has their season because of crop damage. Lake Mattamuskeet is literally covered in white, most of the winter. 2 years ago, KLR and I witnessed a swan tornado as they dropped onto a bean field.
> 
> Plus, to have a season, the state can not be a trumpeter state since there would be too many accidental kills thinking they are tundras.


 Some people can tell the difference in the color bill and feet but some still shoot one every year and think its a huge snow goose


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

waxico said:


> I heard a rumor that the Feds were culling Mute Swans around Harsens Island recently.
> Stay tuned for further info...


The USDA in conjunction with the DNR have been taking care of the Mute Swans on the Saginaw Bay and surrounding areas and doing a good job at it from what I've been told.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Stacemo
The trumpeters nesting by me are so docile its scary. You can get within feet and they just look at you with one eye open. Have never seen them chase any waterfowl when they have cygnets. There might be trumpeter road kill very soon if this one lady doesnt stop dumping crackers on the side of the road to feed the swans.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

gunner7848 said:


> Some people can tell the difference in the color bill and feet but some still shoot one every year and think its a huge snow goose


No difference in color of bill on Tundras and Trump's. 

Mutes, have the orange on the bill.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> No difference in color of bill on Tundras and Trump's.
> 
> Mutes, have the orange on the bill.


I think he ment that a few people have trouble telling the difference between a mute swan and a snow goose and pull the trigger. Yet then dont have any issues telling a tundra or trump from the others and never shoot those


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I think he ment that a few people have trouble telling the difference between a mute swan and a snow goose and pull the trigger. Yet then dont have any issues telling a tundra or trump from the others and never shoot those


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

My whole chain of lakes that I live on is becoming infested with those mute swans. They are aggressive, attacking jet skis, canoes, and swimming dogs. 

The problem is getting much worse because so many people are feeding them from their docks. I got into a huge argument with a guy across the canal who was feeding one he named George, when his stupid wife started screaming for me to hold my dog while George was eating his dinner. Fin Biotch.

She didn't like it when I informed her that if that swan attacked my dog, I'd be back with weaponry right quick, and she could watch while I grilled her "pet swan". :lol:.

Hate those things.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> The USDA in conjunction with the DNR have been taking care of the Mute Swans on the Saginaw Bay and surrounding areas and doing a good job at it from what I've been told.


We had Russ Mason, Chief of the DNR Wildlife Division, at the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association monthly meeting Tuesday night, and he confirmed this. They are taking care of "problem" swans in certain areas, and from what he said, we aren't talking just one or two here :evilsmile I won't say anymore here for fear that the anti's will get wind of what they're doing. Trust me when I say they are dealing with swans . And to IceAntlers, the ones taken out in Bath were taken out by the DNR...shhhhh!

The problem with Cormorants is they are federally controlled, so they can't just take them out. They are talking with the feds about raising the amount of them that we can take out of the flyway, so they're working on that too...quietly :evilsmile


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

just ducky said:


> We had Russ Mason, Chief of the DNR Wildlife Division, at the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association monthly meeting Tuesday night, and he confirmed this. They are taking care of "problem" swans in certain areas, and from what he said, we aren't talking just one or two here :evilsmile I won't say anymore here for fear that the anti's will get wind of what they're doing. Trust me when I say they are dealing with swans . And to IceAntlers, the ones taken out in Bath were taken out by the DNR...shhhhh!
> 
> The problem with Cormorants is they are federally controlled, so they can't just take them out. They are talking with the feds about raising the amount of them that we can take out of the flyway, so they're working on that too...quietly :evilsmile


 
Good to hear!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> We had Russ Mason, Chief of the DNR Wildlife Division, at the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association monthly meeting Tuesday night, and he confirmed this. They are taking care of "problem" swans in certain areas, and from what he said, we aren't talking just one or two here :evilsmile I won't say anymore here for fear that the anti's will get wind of what they're doing. Trust me when I say they are dealing with swans . And to IceAntlers, the ones taken out in Bath were taken out by the DNR...shhhhh!
> 
> The problem with Cormorants is they are federally controlled, so they can't just take them out. They are talking with the feds about raising the amount of them that we can take out of the flyway, so they're working on that too...quietly :evilsmile


Have, boat, gun, goose decoys, can of white of spray paint, can tell mutes from other swans and will travel. When do we go?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Have, boat, gun, goose decoys, can of white of spray paint, can tell mutes from other swans and will travel. When do we go?


I'll put you on the list Gene :lol: There was a room full at our meeting last night that volunteered to help anytime!

Funniest story he told all night was about taking out a mute at Pt. Mouillee (again...shhhh :shhh with a side by side and dead coyote loads. He explained that he believes he has permanent retina damage due to that bright move :lol:


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Have, boat, gun, goose decoys, can of white of spray paint, can tell mutes from other swans and will travel. When do we go?



Sign me up too. :evilsmile I hate the damn things!


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Last night....

Have 3 sets of Geese with about 15 goslings between the 6 of them.

1 set of D#$% swans with count em 9 little swans. I have not heard so much fighting! keeping me up all night last night, it went on for about 4 hours.

Geese honking, swans hissing...

Papa swan was not having any part of the geese in his cove in the area that we live in and was taking no prisoners. I watched helplessly as I counldnt do anything.

I have tried having these swans removed as we cant even go kayaking out our back door. This is the second year and it sucks.

DNR said that it would be a publicity nightmare if they were to "remove" them. He said that I could contact another agency name is skipping my memory and they said no as it will be over in a few weeks. I let them know that they dont calm down until late August early Sept. 

They have attacked me twice this year and my gf 1 last year. We now find it easier just to go to another lake as we know we wont get bit.

Its the same breeding pair using the same nest as last year. Guess the pair have been on the lake 7+ years according to the neighbors.

If Anyone know of a deterant to keep them away from you please let me know!

Thanks!
-LD


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

If they are an invasive species why can they not be taken out like the goby,etc.?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Is it Easter?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Or 2009? Nora hot on the troll


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Was a poetic first post for her but I see that it's gone now. Dang


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

She didn't last long.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this is kinda fun to see. back in 09 i was involved with the culling to some extent and i couldn't say anything. lol. now i think its pretty safe to admit as it eventually came public. there was definitely some culling going on.


----------

